# Another Minnesotan here!



## jmebonner (Mar 19, 2010)

Howdy all, James here.

I just ordered my MES yesterday and I'm excited to get it in, seasoned and smoking!  I've never done smoking of any kind, just regular ol' bbq on the grill (both charcoal and gas)

I'll just spend the next few days drooling over the recipes and qview that I've seen around here.  :)


----------



## fire it up (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to the site James, congrats on getting into the world of smoking!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 19, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, James.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## jmebonner (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome wishes.  I also ordered a digital thermo and bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipes.  We're accustomed to "show me" bbq sauce, which I can find in Missouri (God's country) and I also like vinegar and mustard based sauces, not much into sweet sauces, but we'll see!

Any necessities I'm missing?


----------



## meateater (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to the site!.  Your going to love the MES.  Great smoker!


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh ya sure you betcha - welcome!  (cant stand it when people say that!!!)   Welcome to the site James - where in this fine tropical state are you at?


----------



## treegje (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF James, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## 3montes (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard to yet another Minnesotan! Minnesota members must out number members from any other single state on this board. Enjoy the mes and you will find answers to most all of your questions here.


----------



## 5lakes (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi James,

Welcome from another Minnesotan. I'm quite new to the forum myself. I have a Char-Griller offset smoker. Gonna do some trout this afternoon.

I'm sure you'll enjoy this place. Great people, great ideas, great pics.

Jerry


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome from another fellow MN boy. Seems to be a lot of people from MN joining lately. Maybe its because its getting nice out again and people are getting that spring itch to get out and do more stuff. I can't wait to see some qview from your way.


----------



## jmebonner (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks all!  I'm probably closer to rbranstner than anyone else.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 20, 2010)

First off welcome James to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to smf, I'm a newbie also, I think you can get fat off of the qview.


----------



## kurtsara (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, the MES are nice smokers, I'm doing a couple corned beef into pastrami a chuck roast and a rack of spare tomorrow in one of mine.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 21, 2010)

Yo _*jmebonner*_, excellent choice for your smoker.  Welcome aboard SMF, home of many proud MES owners...


----------



## treegje (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF James, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## culturedhick (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome, James! You have come to the right place. These guys on this forum are full of information and experience.

Enjoy!!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 22, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!


----------



## mossymo (Mar 22, 2010)

jmebonner
Welcome to SMF from a neighbor to the west !!!


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------

